# La cour de céans



## Picciotta8

Ciao sapete dirmi come si traduce in italiano "la cour de céans" ??grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Picciotta, bisognerebbe prendere l'abitudine di dare il contesto, cioè la frase intera dove hai letto l'espressione...


----------



## Picciotta8

ahahahah ok hai ragione  sempre in un contesto giuridico


----------



## matoupaschat

Guarda qui . Sembra che significhi semplicemente "questa corte, questo tribunale". Céans = di questo luogo.


----------



## Picciotta8

ok grazie mille


----------

